# 11/17 last night PP



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

we fished north bank, west bank of ft. mcrae, and south bank pickens. Zero flounder in all areas. Tried all depths except pass four feet with the clarity being bad. I run two 150 halogens so pretty sure we didn't run over any.



Moved to another area on the way in further inland and actually located a flounder!



However, my experienced flounder fisherman friend could not contain himself and frantically took a stab at it almost knocking me out of the boat! LOL :banghead We laughed discussing how we only spent two minutes locating him.. there has got to be more!! We cant go home with that haunting us!!! but.. it was not our night. Tried another 300-400 yds of coastline (pole powered) with no dice.. nil..



home at midnight! :banghead





talked to a few boats and they had no luck too.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't feel bad. We did the same thing saturday night.

Only thing I can figure is that the tide is bad right now. I am going to check the tides before I go again...

Tide was slack when I went saturday, then fell the rest of the night.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

we're going out tonight...hopefully we have better luck


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

I think earlier morning hours are better right now so the tide is going out. Please let us know jeep. I am going again too in different waters for a bit. I will post report again later.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah you could be right...i'll let you know how it goes.

corey


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the report...keep going they will be there. Try to catch it at the peak of high tide and its normally crystal clear for a few hours till the dirty bay water starts coming out.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I was very very surprised at the number of flounder I caught just a few miles offshore last weekend - in a spot where I've never caught a single one before. At one point all 4 of us had one on at the same time. From what I have learned so far (and I'm still pretty new at this) a lot of "experts" feel the big numbers are still waiting for water temps to go down a bit although it does seem to me there are quite a few that have moved to the Gulf already.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

They are all in the gulf now. They all slipped out the pass on 13 Nov between 2am and 4am. We can only pray that the endangered red snapperdon't eat them all and a few survivers will make it back in the spring.:reallycrying


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with DFA, fished out of Destin pass on Bridge rubble with 13-15 other boats and everyone was taking there limit even the scuba guys. This is in 65ft. of water. Also, noticed the bait ie cigs are no longer on the beach and holding in the inshore spots now too. So go the bait, so go the flounders.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

flippin, dfa.. thanks for the input. Sounds like I need to take a trip in the big boat to some of my mangrove spots.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

made it out last night right at dark...cruised the shoreline along deer point and around the ft pickens gate....gigged a few rocks and some needlefish...didn't see the first flounder. think it's time for us to give it up


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Hold on to your Gig's there guys......due to the unseasonably warm weather this fall they are a little confused as were the Mullet....there may be up to a two week pause then the run will be on!!! They are feeding back in the creeks gearing up for the offshore run to spawn. Keep those Gig's sharp... no need to put them up till spring yet~ the pompano are late too.

Chalk it up to global warming.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *karma (11/19/2009)*flippin, dfa.. thanks for the input. Sounds like I need to take a trip in the big boat to some of my mangrove spots.


What y'all need to do is go gigging somewhere other than Pickens.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Now why did you tell them that DFA?



Now I'll have to contend with other boats in the areas that I go.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah x-shark now we're going to be out there every night just doing circles around you and splashing water on you haha


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually what has happened is the snapper population has become so vast that they are now invading inshore waters and have demolished all of the Flounder in the bay. They are now moving up into the rivers in mass numbers seeking small mammals to satisfy their insatiable appetites. Let's just hope they don't get the taste for human flesh.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jeepnsurf (11/20/2009)*yeah x-shark now we're going to be out there every night just doing circles around you and splashing water on you haha




Ha.....I'll just move to another area. I hate being pushed and run over anymore.



I did the Pickens thing for years. Never did do very well out there.


----------

